# Mirrorless Canon?



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

It would look like a Mirrorless EOS system is on the way from Canon.

Canon EOS M

I'm sure it'll sell, but it's not my cup of tea. My first digital camera bought in early 2000 was a Sony DSC 505 with no viewfinder and it was a pain in the bum, I bought my first Canon DSLR (EOS D30) in early 2001 and never looked back.


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

I agree. I have a great P&S which I use when the DSLR is "too big" to take - it shoots RAW and is a cracking little Canon but it is weird not having the viewfinder!

I think the only way that they would entice me is if the lenses were compatible and the IQ was a step jump from current offerings. No doubt the £ will be high as well!


----------



## zed3 (Dec 24, 2007)

They need some thing to compete with the nikon 1 system

not that i would buy it without a viewfinder either


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

Not too difficult a competition judging by DPReview's review of the Nikon N1 - they only gave it 69%.

I just don't see the point of these so-called "Mirrorless" cameras - I guess they are theoretically a step between a point-and-shoot and a DSLR, but most seem the manage taking the full jump in one go.


----------



## zed3 (Dec 24, 2007)

they would be better than an SLR for some of my photography as they are compact have the ability to change lenses and a hot shoe.

Though i would like a viewfinder still, a flip out lcd would also be useful


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Some of them do have a viewfinder though or the ability to add one on. I think Canon are too late to the party on this one to make a dent in the competition which oddly isn't Nikon its Panasonic, Sony and Olympus. 

I am guessing they are using their 1.6 crop sensor as they have brought out a rather tasty looking 22mm pancake lens which would give a 35mm ff equivalent.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

I wish they'd offer the 22mm lens in EF or EF-S mount, I could really use a relatively wide aperture lens of 35mm equivalent.


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

There is a hands-on preview of the EOS-M and two EF-M lenses (EF-M 22mm f/2.8 STM & EF-M 18-55mm F3.5-5.6 IS STM) today on DPReview.com.


----------



## Ric (Feb 4, 2007)

at 800quid, no thanks.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

This really needs a flip lcd. Assuming they produce a mid/higher range model with a flip lcd i'll struggle to stay with sony nex as i bet canon will pump out the lenses!


----------



## DW58 (Nov 27, 2010)

A flip/swivel LCD as on my EOS 60D would certainly be huge improvement to the ergonomics of the EOS M. Speaking of lenses there will be a lens adaptor - Mount adapter EF-EOS M - which will allow the use of existing Canon EF and EF-S lenses on the EOS M.

I suspect this is going to be a _Marmite_ camera, but may well take the lead in the Mirrorless camera stakes.


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

DW58 said:


> Not too difficult a competition judging by DPReview's review of the Nikon N1 - they only gave it 69%.
> 
> I just don't see the point of these so-called "Mirrorless" cameras - I guess they are theoretically a step between a point-and-shoot and a DSLR, but most seem the manage taking the full jump in one go.


I don't see them as a step between, in the way that a bridge camera is/was. Personally I see them as an equal/alternative to an entry/consumer level DSLR.

I bought my Panasonic GF-1, over Christmas 2010, on the back of owning a Canon 350D, 500D & G10. Since then, I think I've maybe used my 500D twice. I'm more than happy with the image quality of the m4/3 offering and much prefer the handling & more portable dimensions of it.

Between the 20mm f1.7 & 45mm f2.8, I've got 2 brilliant lenses that cover just about everything I've needed since I got it.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

When I bought the cannon(entry level dslr) I didn't like the fact that the liveview only works in full manual.

now, I couldn't do without a viewfinder :lol:
only time I'd use liveview is if I had a camera with a flip/twist LCD display.


----------

